# West & East Coast Trips (with a flight in the middle)



## rtabern (Sep 18, 2010)

I was on vacation from August 30th thru September 7th, 2010 and did a lot of train riding. The first part of the trip was from CHI-LAX on the Southwest Chief connecting in LAX with the Coast Starlight from LAX-SEA. That was the first four days of my trip... Monday, August 30th through Thursday, September 2nd. I met up with 3 members of the AUF Forum (who will remain nameless to protect their identites!!) on that leg of the trip.

Then on Friday, September 3rd it was a dreaded 5 hour flight from Seattle to Boston.

In Boston, I had my best friend from high school's wedding (I was the best man!) -- and also squeezed in 3 seperate Amtrak daytrips from Boston. That included a trip on the Downeaster to Old Orchard Beach, Maine on 9/4... a trip to Pittsfield, MA on the Lake Shore Limited on 9/6... and a AGR points run on Acela First Class down to Stamford, CT.

I like doing a photo trip report instead of a word trip report, so enjoy my 1000+ photos from the whole thing.

http://rtabern.shutterfly.com

RT


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Sep 18, 2010)

Enjoyed your pictures- very nice. Some of the locos looked familiar! On your SWC trip, looks like #22 on point running back to back with #85. On my November 2009 Sunset Limited trip, here they are reversed running elephant style. And I too had #507 running second on a January Starlight trip.

Also looks like someone was behaving badly on the Starlight and got arrested, eh? Never a dull moment on these trains. Glad you had a great trip.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks rob, good job as always! You need to be working for Amtrak, you're one of the best Ambassadors Ive seen; want to join my executive team? ^_^ Jim


----------



## uptheirons29 (Sep 19, 2010)

Awesome photo TR....dang, didn't realize the Chicago station is that nice. I'll be heading on my first cross country trip in less than 2 weeks on the Chief from LA to Chicago...this TR just whets my appetite more...


----------



## hello (Sep 19, 2010)

_I enjoyed your photo's ... thank you!_


----------



## rtabern (Sep 26, 2010)

ColdRain&Snow said:


> Enjoyed your pictures- very nice. Some of the locos looked familiar! On your SWC trip, looks like #22 on point running back to back with #85. On my November 2009 Sunset Limited trip, here they are reversed running elephant style. And I too had #507 running second on a January Starlight trip.
> 
> Also looks like someone was behaving badly on the Starlight and got arrested, eh? Never a dull moment on these trains. Glad you had a great trip.


Yeah, the arrest pictures happened just south of the CA-OR border on the Coast Starlight. Apparently the dude got on in Sacramento and had been drinking a bottle of Jack Daniels all night in the lower level of the SSL. When the LSA went to open up at 6AM they found him unresponsive... he was okay... and then decided to attack one of the paramedics. THEN, they had to call the Sheriff in... It all cost us about an hour delay. We still got into SEA early despite the problems. We just had a quick stop in Klamath as a result.


----------



## rtabern (Sep 26, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> Thanks rob, good job as always! You need to be working for Amtrak, you're one of the best Ambassadors Ive seen; want to join my executive team? ^_^ Jim


I actually applied to be a conductor out of Milwaukee about 4 years ago... I took the test and passed and got called down to Chicago for the interview with the HR guy... aced that... and actually got a job offer to be on the extra-board out of Milwaukee -- meaning I'd be on the Hiawathas to Chicago or the Empire Builder to Winona. I ended up turning it down at the last minute and sticking with my then-current job as a TV producer. What I didn't like is the fact I'd only have 1 day off a week (Wednesdays) and even that wouldn't be guaranteed because you are only guaranteed 24 hours off. Meaning, if I marked off at 3:30PM on Tuesday, they could call me back at 3:31PM on Wednesday... so youre not even guaranteed a full actual calendar day off. Plus, I was afraid I would lose my hobby of trains if I became an employee. Oh, and NO sick says also didnt make me too thrilled to be a conductor or AC. Plus, they wanted me to go to training for 10 weeks in Wilmington, DE on about a 4-day notice. I wasn't ready to do that...


----------



## jimhudson (Sep 26, 2010)

rtabern said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks rob, good job as always! You need to be working for Amtrak, you're one of the best Ambassadors Ive seen; want to join my executive team? ^_^ Jim
> ...


I know you like your new job (in spite of the hours) but would you consider it now?seems like with jobs so hard to come by Amtrak would be flooded with applications/resumes! What about OBS or engineer Rob?


----------



## PJRACER (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi: I really enjoyed your pictures...especially going out of Milwaukee and thru Pewaukee. I moved from Pewaukee 34 years ago, and seeing the pictures really brought back memories. Thanx


----------



## Shanghai (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for the fine pictures.

I recognized some of the characters!!


----------

